# For Sale - Martell 220mm CPM154 Gyuto



## Dave Martell (May 31, 2017)

*NEW SIZE - OLD Pricing - 1st knife built! *:cool2:*
*


*Stats*

Length - 220mm

Height (at heel) - 53mm (ish)

Steel - CPM-154 (Crucible Particle Metallurgy aka stainless powdered steel)

Hardness - Rc61-62

Handle Style - Yo (hidden tang western)

Handle Materials - Dyed (teal) maple burl, African Blackwood, and nickel silver/G10 spacers





**Note -**This knife is not finished** but it is 3/4 of the way there. If you're interested, and wish to buy it now, **I'll discount the price by $25**. If you'd prefer to wait and see what she looks like before purchasing that's OK fine by me too, just shoot me a PM and I'll put your name down for first refusal, and so on. Just please understand that should someone else wish to purchase the knife in the meantime (before it's made) I will sell it without consulting you. I'm trying to be as fair as possible, hope you can understand. *



Price - *$575 *(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 4, 2017)

Just a couple of teaser shots right after the first coat of oil.... :cool2:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 4, 2017)

That's some nice lookin wood, can't wait to see it with the blade once ready


----------



## valgard (Jun 4, 2017)

great looking stuff [emoji106][emoji41]


----------



## Nemo (Jun 4, 2017)

Wow, nice work Dave.


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 4, 2017)

That does look nice, very nice.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2017)

If it's not raining tomorrow I'll have pictures of the knife then.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2017)

This knife is *SOLD*! I'll still post pictures up when it's done.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll be watching the gallery


----------



## ashy2classy (Jun 6, 2017)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 9, 2017)

*CLICK HERE* for pictures


----------



## Matus (Jun 9, 2017)

Dave, that rocks!


----------

